# Sgabello di Fossacesia



## Woodbridge (Oct 12, 2011)

*Make a Chair From an Oar*

Last summer my cousin gave me an old oar and asked if I could use it for one of my projects. It was about eight feet long. I new immediately that I could easily use the oar for one of my chair projects. It fits exactly with the type of chair I like to build - three legs with a tall slender back.










Now there is some family history associated with this oar.

My mother immigrated to Canada in 1949 with her parents, four sisters and brother. Her father's brother, wife and seven daughters came with them. They were coming from Pescara, a seaside city on Italy's Adriatic coast. A strategic port city, it was heavily bombed during WWII as the Allies made their way up through Italy. There was not much left there after the war. The two families came to join their brother (my mother's uncle) who had come to Canada in the 1920s.

Growing up I was fortunate enough to spend all of my summers up at our cottage on Georgian Bay's Allenwood Beach.

An aunt and uncle also had cottages on the same beach. Allenwood is a large sandy beech and I'm sure it reminded my mother's family of the beeches they left behind in Pescara.

So each summer weekend was spent at the beach with my cousins, extended family and numerous friends that would come to visit.

My uncle (my mother's brother), imported an Italian style boat called a Moscone. A Moscone is a pontoon boat with two bench seats on either side of a central platform.










Many hours where spent on the moscone, rowing it and using it as a swimming platform. It was a perfect mobile dock for us as kids we waited for our turn to go water skiing. Unfortunately it is long gone.

However, the oar that I was given came from the moscone. The challenge now was to build a chair that had some meaning.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Woodbridge said:


> *Make a Chair From an Oar*
> 
> Last summer my cousin gave me an old oar and asked if I could use it for one of my projects. It was about eight feet long. I new immediately that I could easily use the oar for one of my chair projects. It fits exactly with the type of chair I like to build - three legs with a tall slender back.
> 
> ...


Peter,

Alright! A story, a motive, and a plot! Looking forward to the Oar Chair! :<0


----------



## kiefer (Feb 5, 2011)

Woodbridge said:


> *Make a Chair From an Oar*
> 
> Last summer my cousin gave me an old oar and asked if I could use it for one of my projects. It was about eight feet long. I new immediately that I could easily use the oar for one of my chair projects. It fits exactly with the type of chair I like to build - three legs with a tall slender back.
> 
> ...


This is going to be interesting Peter And I love the nostalgic part .
I hope there is enough wood in that old oar that has your fingerprints on it that you better preserve .
I will be watching with interest !

Klaus


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Woodbridge said:


> *Make a Chair From an Oar*
> 
> Last summer my cousin gave me an old oar and asked if I could use it for one of my projects. It was about eight feet long. I new immediately that I could easily use the oar for one of my chair projects. It fits exactly with the type of chair I like to build - three legs with a tall slender back.
> 
> ...


Now THAT is the way to start a story! This will be fun to follow.


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

Woodbridge said:


> *Make a Chair From an Oar*
> 
> Last summer my cousin gave me an old oar and asked if I could use it for one of my projects. It was about eight feet long. I new immediately that I could easily use the oar for one of my chair projects. It fits exactly with the type of chair I like to build - three legs with a tall slender back.
> 
> ...


Peter,

What a great story! I would have trouble cutting the oar. Maybe you should reproduce the moscone and then you'll have an oar to go with it!!

L/W


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Woodbridge said:


> *Make a Chair From an Oar*
> 
> Last summer my cousin gave me an old oar and asked if I could use it for one of my projects. It was about eight feet long. I new immediately that I could easily use the oar for one of my chair projects. It fits exactly with the type of chair I like to build - three legs with a tall slender back.
> 
> ...


This is gonna be good!


----------



## forefront (May 20, 2013)

Woodbridge said:


> *Make a Chair From an Oar*
> 
> Last summer my cousin gave me an old oar and asked if I could use it for one of my projects. It was about eight feet long. I new immediately that I could easily use the oar for one of my chair projects. It fits exactly with the type of chair I like to build - three legs with a tall slender back.
> 
> ...


Memories like they were just yesterday. 
I'm looking forward to more in the series. 
Thanks Peter.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Woodbridge said:


> *Make a Chair From an Oar*
> 
> Last summer my cousin gave me an old oar and asked if I could use it for one of my projects. It was about eight feet long. I new immediately that I could easily use the oar for one of my chair projects. It fits exactly with the type of chair I like to build - three legs with a tall slender back.
> 
> ...


I love projects like this where the wood could tell great stories about its past.


----------



## Woodbridge (Oct 12, 2011)

*It Came to Me In a Dream .. Sort of ..*

The evening I received the oar my mind was racing, thinking of how I might use it in a chair project. I went to bed but couldn't sleep. I tossed and turned. What kind of chair could I build?

I knew that the oar was long enough that I could cut two legs out of the bottom portion and use the top piece for the back leg and chair back. I could make a three legged chair with a long slender back. That's the kind of chair I build most often.

Now if you are going to build a chair from an oar, the chair has to have some connection to water or the sea

In 2012 Popular Woodworking published an article about building an Irish chair and my first thought was to build some type of ancient Irish Sligo or Tuam style chair.










These are three leg chairs with a simple slender back.

But since the oar had a connection to an Italian boat I thought perhaps the chair should have some type of Italian theme. During my visit New York's Met in 2012 I saw a Sgabello. It is a 16th century Italian chair, used primarily as a hallway or side chair. It was made with flat seat, slender high back and three legs. Now that was a possibility.










So perhaps I could use the oar to build a chair based on an Italian Sgabello.

Now as you move south from Pescara along the Adriatic coast you pass through a number of seaside towns.
One such town is called Fossacesia (foss -a-chess- see-a) ia . My paternal grandfather left Fossacesia in 1925 and settled in Canada.










Along this portion of the Adriatic coast-line , the Trabocchi (tra-bow-key) coastline, you will see numerous ramshackle looking piers with a little hut on it, used for fishing. These fishing piers are called trabocchi .
My idea was developing and I decided the back of the chair would include a marquetry panel depicting a trabocchi. Ihad taken a number of marquetry seminars and wanted to try my hand at this outside the seminar setting.)










This portion of the chair would represent the sea.










The second part of the town of Fossacesia is built up on this hillside overlooking the Adriatic sea. Much of these hills are covered with olive groves. In fact Fossacesia is known for one of Italy's most ancient olive trees planted between 700 - 1000 A.D. So it came to me that I could use a piece of olivewood for the seat of the chair. The olive wood would represent the land.










I had the concept for my chair project resolved. I would build a three leg chair in the style of an Italian sgabello that represents the town of Fossacesia. The sea would be represented by the oak oar with a marquetry panel of a Trabocchi. The land would be represented by an olivewood seat. My project would be called Fossa - chair - sia.

It was now about four in the morning and I finally fell to sleep.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

Woodbridge said:


> *It Came to Me In a Dream .. Sort of ..*
> 
> The evening I received the oar my mind was racing, thinking of how I might use it in a chair project. I went to bed but couldn't sleep. I tossed and turned. What kind of chair could I build?
> 
> ...


OK Peter, you have my attention.
Italy, marquetry, and the sea …... three of my very favourite things. (Chairs are OK too.)
Like Klaus, I too am a sucker for nostalgia and this is a wonderful story steeped in nostalgia.
This promises to be a great blog, I'm aboard for the ride.

Andiamo!

I'm going to have to add the Trabocchi coast to my itinerary next time I go to Italy. It looks spectacular. I've been as close as Bari form the south and Venezia from the north but haven't really been close to your ancestral region.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Woodbridge said:


> *It Came to Me In a Dream .. Sort of ..*
> 
> The evening I received the oar my mind was racing, thinking of how I might use it in a chair project. I went to bed but couldn't sleep. I tossed and turned. What kind of chair could I build?
> 
> ...


Peter,

I'm hooked! LOL! You are a three legged Chair Encyclopedia, and history lesson, with a little tour guide thrown in. Looking for Chapter Three!


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

Woodbridge said:


> *It Came to Me In a Dream .. Sort of ..*
> 
> The evening I received the oar my mind was racing, thinking of how I might use it in a chair project. I went to bed but couldn't sleep. I tossed and turned. What kind of chair could I build?
> 
> ...


wow, this is something…now i feel the need to study italian….i cant wait to see this…


----------



## Woodbridge (Oct 12, 2011)

Woodbridge said:


> *It Came to Me In a Dream .. Sort of ..*
> 
> The evening I received the oar my mind was racing, thinking of how I might use it in a chair project. I went to bed but couldn't sleep. I tossed and turned. What kind of chair could I build?
> 
> ...


Tom. Grizz, Paul thanks for the comments and I'm glad you are enjoying the trip. The next chapter will actually deal with some woodworking.

Paul, the Abruzzi region is one of the best undiscovered places in Italy. One of the best views we had during our trip was looking down over the Adriatic from the old abbey on Fosacessia. Those monks knew what they were doing when they choose that spot to build their abbey. There is also a beautiful and touching Canadian war cemetery (Moro River Cdn War Cemetery) just outside of Ortona.

I hope my marquetry work lives up to your standards.

Peter


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Woodbridge said:


> *It Came to Me In a Dream .. Sort of ..*
> 
> The evening I received the oar my mind was racing, thinking of how I might use it in a chair project. I went to bed but couldn't sleep. I tossed and turned. What kind of chair could I build?
> 
> ...


Peter, I'm only speaking for myself, but everything I've seen from you speaks volumes about craftsmanship and artistry!


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

Woodbridge said:


> *It Came to Me In a Dream .. Sort of ..*
> 
> The evening I received the oar my mind was racing, thinking of how I might use it in a chair project. I went to bed but couldn't sleep. I tossed and turned. What kind of chair could I build?
> 
> ...


Peter,

You absolutely must keep a printed copy of this blog series with the chair. What provenance! Your ancestors will all be fighting over it!!

L/W


----------



## decoustudio (May 4, 2006)

Woodbridge said:


> *It Came to Me In a Dream .. Sort of ..*
> 
> The evening I received the oar my mind was racing, thinking of how I might use it in a chair project. I went to bed but couldn't sleep. I tossed and turned. What kind of chair could I build?
> 
> ...


I enjoy reading about the process of your creativity, I'm excited to see the chair.
m


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Woodbridge said:


> *It Came to Me In a Dream .. Sort of ..*
> 
> The evening I received the oar my mind was racing, thinking of how I might use it in a chair project. I went to bed but couldn't sleep. I tossed and turned. What kind of chair could I build?
> 
> ...


A very interesting chair, and what a great story to accompany it. I like the way you thought the design process through. We can all learn from that.


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

Woodbridge said:


> *It Came to Me In a Dream .. Sort of ..*
> 
> The evening I received the oar my mind was racing, thinking of how I might use it in a chair project. I went to bed but couldn't sleep. I tossed and turned. What kind of chair could I build?
> 
> ...


Great blog!


----------



## Woodbridge (Oct 12, 2011)

*Stop Dreaming - Start Working!*

I was able to find olive wood for sale at a hardwood supplier in the greater Toronto area and last fall I purchased 2" x 9" by 8 feet long olive wood board. I would use a portion for the seat and save the remaining portion for another project.

Lately, I have started to build ¼ scale models of my project. Even though I had made a scale drawing (front side and top views) I could not visualize the slope and location of the Windsor style front legs. So I decided to build a simple one of this chair to help me visualize it.










The back would be attached to the seat with a Maloof type joint and the two front legs attached like a Windsor chair. Building a Windsor chair is on my to do list, so I thought this would be good practice.
To get started I cut the oar up into three pieces.










The two top pieces of the oar would be used for the front legs. I turned the second piece to match the oar handle on the first piece and brought both to the same diameter and slight taper. Both were sanded and then burnished with wood chips from the turning.










Then I used Lee Valley's 5/8" tapered tenon cutter to add a 12 degree taper on each end of the front legs.

I did not want to have a straight back so I decided to cut the back piece in two. One piece for the back leg and the second (the paddle portion) for the chair back.

To rejoin the two pieces I cut square tenons on each end. Each tenon was about 1" thick and 2.5" long. I cut the end of each tenon so that the chair back would slope at 5 degrees and the back leg at about 20 degrees from vertical.










To rejoin them, I sandwiched the tenons using three layers of 1 inch oak. I glued the two tenons to the first layer: a 3' X 5" piece of oak about one inch thick. 
Then I fit two other pieces to match the angles and glued it in as the middle layer. Finally I added another 3" x 5" piece of oak to complete the sandwhich.










The result was that the two tenons were now surrounded and glued into a block of oak 3"inches wide, 4" deep and 5" long. A dado was cut into three side of this block to form one half of the Maloof joint.










You can see the nice shape of the back/back leg in the picture.










I'll get into shaping the Maloof joint a little later on.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

Woodbridge said:


> *Stop Dreaming - Start Working!*
> 
> I was able to find olive wood for sale at a hardwood supplier in the greater Toronto area and last fall I purchased 2" x 9" by 8 feet long olive wood board. I would use a portion for the seat and save the remaining portion for another project.
> 
> ...


Very well planned and executed Peter. The little engineer in the back of my mind is worrying a bit about the back joint because of the huge lever attached to it but you've made chairs and I haven't so I'll give you the benefit of the doubt. I'm sure you have it covered.
It is certainly going to look good and represent its heritage well.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Woodbridge said:


> *Stop Dreaming - Start Working!*
> 
> I was able to find olive wood for sale at a hardwood supplier in the greater Toronto area and last fall I purchased 2" x 9" by 8 feet long olive wood board. I would use a portion for the seat and save the remaining portion for another project.
> 
> ...


Interesting design and project. Nicely done so far.


----------



## johnhutchinson (Dec 9, 2013)

Woodbridge said:


> *Stop Dreaming - Start Working!*
> 
> I was able to find olive wood for sale at a hardwood supplier in the greater Toronto area and last fall I purchased 2" x 9" by 8 feet long olive wood board. I would use a portion for the seat and save the remaining portion for another project.
> 
> ...


I think it's going to be wonderful. There are a bazillion "occasional" tables out here, so there must be room for an occasional chair. 
I have a Thonet bentwood rocker that no one's ever been allowed to actually sit on-blasphemy.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Woodbridge said:


> *Stop Dreaming - Start Working!*
> 
> I was able to find olive wood for sale at a hardwood supplier in the greater Toronto area and last fall I purchased 2" x 9" by 8 feet long olive wood board. I would use a portion for the seat and save the remaining portion for another project.
> 
> ...


Peter,

I was thinking along the stress line as Paul brought up. But it's more of an art chair than a dinner table chair. LOL! I like the pictures with labels. Might even end up with a how to?

Maybe a mystery novel :<)

Looking good!


----------



## Woodbridge (Oct 12, 2011)

Woodbridge said:


> *Stop Dreaming - Start Working!*
> 
> I was able to find olive wood for sale at a hardwood supplier in the greater Toronto area and last fall I purchased 2" x 9" by 8 feet long olive wood board. I would use a portion for the seat and save the remaining portion for another project.
> 
> ...


Thanks for looking and commenting guys.

Thomas: when I was cutting the tenons and joining the two pieces that form the back I have my camera with me and didn't take any pictures. The marked up pictures are my attempt to explain what I did.

John: yes it really is an occasional chair. It will however have a nicely shaped comfy seat. I would call it a hallway or entrance way chair, but not one that would see long term sitting at a dinner table.

My next chair will be based on a Thonet cafe chair.

Paul, Thomas: hopefully the Maloof joint will be strong enough over the long term. Perhaps I could have embedded it into the seat a little deeper. Oh well, only time will tell.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Woodbridge said:


> *Stop Dreaming - Start Working!*
> 
> I was able to find olive wood for sale at a hardwood supplier in the greater Toronto area and last fall I purchased 2" x 9" by 8 feet long olive wood board. I would use a portion for the seat and save the remaining portion for another project.
> 
> ...


I liked the marked up pictures. Makes it clear. Peter it will hold longer than we will.


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

Woodbridge said:


> *Stop Dreaming - Start Working!*
> 
> I was able to find olive wood for sale at a hardwood supplier in the greater Toronto area and last fall I purchased 2" x 9" by 8 feet long olive wood board. I would use a portion for the seat and save the remaining portion for another project.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the great descriptions!


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Woodbridge said:


> *Stop Dreaming - Start Working!*
> 
> I was able to find olive wood for sale at a hardwood supplier in the greater Toronto area and last fall I purchased 2" x 9" by 8 feet long olive wood board. I would use a portion for the seat and save the remaining portion for another project.
> 
> ...


Following along with great interest! Thanks for all the details.


----------



## kiefer (Feb 5, 2011)

Woodbridge said:


> *Stop Dreaming - Start Working!*
> 
> I was able to find olive wood for sale at a hardwood supplier in the greater Toronto area and last fall I purchased 2" x 9" by 8 feet long olive wood board. I would use a portion for the seat and save the remaining portion for another project.
> 
> ...


Hi Peter
Looks like you stopped dreaming and got into the real thing and building the model sure helps visualising .
I wondered where the material for the seat was coming from and now that I see you using olive wood it all comes together and it is a perfect choice ,nothing says ITALY more than olive oils and pizza .

Klaus


----------



## Woodbridge (Oct 12, 2011)

*A Seat with Some Curves*

The Italian 16th century Sgabello had a flat seat. They were used as hallway chairs. If the patron of the house wanted you to stay you were invited in. If not, they didn't want you to get too comfortable and stay too long.

For my version of the Sgabello I decided to go with a classic Italian mid-century modern look . My seat would have some curves to it.










The olivewood seat is made from two pieces about 9 inches wide and 18 inches long. The boards were about 1.75 inches thick.










The two pieces had some twist to them so I flattened them with a hand plane and jointed the other edge square. I drilled ½ dowels into each half primarily to ensure alignment when gluing up.
Each half was cut to final width (8.5 inches).

The olive wood gives off a very nice olive scent when it is being worked.

Prior to shaping, I cut the seat portion of the Maloof joint.










I also located and drilled the two angled holes for the front legs. Using a tapered reamer I shaped the holes to fit the tapered tenons on the front legs.

I had a general idea of the shape of the seat I was looking for and marked it on the blank with a sharpie. I drilled some depth holes: ¾" at the back, ½ " in the centre and about ¼" in the front. I wanted to leave enough meat on the seat and also did not want to grind into the dowels (been there done that!)










The seat was shaped used a grinder and kutzall carving disc wheel followed by 40 grit grinding disk then my random orbital sander. Beyond the general shape outlined by the Sharpie the shaping was done by eye and feel. I was looking for pleasing (to my eye) shape.










I was really pleased with the figure of the olive wood. It really popped when I rubbed the seat with some paint thinner. I'm looking forward to putting a finish on it.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

Woodbridge said:


> *A Seat with Some Curves*
> 
> The Italian 16th century Sgabello had a flat seat. They were used as hallway chairs. If the patron of the house wanted you to stay you were invited in. If not, they didn't want you to get too comfortable and stay too long.
> 
> ...


a very interesting project, and i love this wood of choice, olive wood has always caught my eye, and i know you will do this project justice…can't wait to see this one…


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

Woodbridge said:


> *A Seat with Some Curves*
> 
> The Italian 16th century Sgabello had a flat seat. They were used as hallway chairs. If the patron of the house wanted you to stay you were invited in. If not, they didn't want you to get too comfortable and stay too long.
> 
> ...


Beautiful figure. The olive wood looks nice too.
Sorry, but somebody was going to say it.
This is going to be gorgeous and I'm sure Ms. Loren would find it a very comfortable place to sit.
Any worry I had previously about the strength of the back joint is gone now. It's much to pretty for anyone to actually sit on.

Superb work!


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Woodbridge said:


> *A Seat with Some Curves*
> 
> The Italian 16th century Sgabello had a flat seat. They were used as hallway chairs. If the patron of the house wanted you to stay you were invited in. If not, they didn't want you to get too comfortable and stay too long.
> 
> ...


LOL! Hope your chair ages as well as Sophia did! Your doing your family proud sir!


----------



## GeoCol (Sep 15, 2011)

Woodbridge said:


> *A Seat with Some Curves*
> 
> The Italian 16th century Sgabello had a flat seat. They were used as hallway chairs. If the patron of the house wanted you to stay you were invited in. If not, they didn't want you to get too comfortable and stay too long.
> 
> ...


That Olive wood really makes it. Looking great and cant wait to see The finished product.


----------



## Woodbridge (Oct 12, 2011)

Woodbridge said:


> *A Seat with Some Curves*
> 
> The Italian 16th century Sgabello had a flat seat. They were used as hallway chairs. If the patron of the house wanted you to stay you were invited in. If not, they didn't want you to get too comfortable and stay too long.
> 
> ...


thanks once again for reading and your comments.


----------



## johnhutchinson (Dec 9, 2013)

Woodbridge said:


> *A Seat with Some Curves*
> 
> The Italian 16th century Sgabello had a flat seat. They were used as hallway chairs. If the patron of the house wanted you to stay you were invited in. If not, they didn't want you to get too comfortable and stay too long.
> 
> ...


HOLE-E-SH..

Love it !!!

The only think that I would have changed is the color of the seat. I like the olive theme so much that I would have applied a subtle green dye followed by a clear topcoat.

But hey, that's just me.


----------



## Woodbridge (Oct 12, 2011)

Woodbridge said:


> *A Seat with Some Curves*
> 
> The Italian 16th century Sgabello had a flat seat. They were used as hallway chairs. If the patron of the house wanted you to stay you were invited in. If not, they didn't want you to get too comfortable and stay too long.
> 
> ...


Hi John, it not too late to colour the seat. I only applied some paint thinner to highlight the figure and have not yet put any finish on the chair. In fact I'm still thinking about what to do. The oar itself is a pretty bland white oak. Do I try to match the colour. leave the whole thing natural and just put on a oil/varnish mix, etc. You have given me an interesting suggestion and one that I would not have thought of. Thanks.


----------



## johnhutchinson (Dec 9, 2013)

Woodbridge said:


> *A Seat with Some Curves*
> 
> The Italian 16th century Sgabello had a flat seat. They were used as hallway chairs. If the patron of the house wanted you to stay you were invited in. If not, they didn't want you to get too comfortable and stay too long.
> 
> ...


Nothing wrong with an 'art' finish on an 'art' chair. It's too bad that woodworkers in general are afraid to experiment with colors other than shades of brown. Maybe it's not 'manly'.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Woodbridge said:


> *A Seat with Some Curves*
> 
> The Italian 16th century Sgabello had a flat seat. They were used as hallway chairs. If the patron of the house wanted you to stay you were invited in. If not, they didn't want you to get too comfortable and stay too long.
> 
> ...


I love the wavy grain of olive wood. However you finish it with I think it will look great. Your chair (what we can see of it, looks wonderful. I look forward to seeing the whole thing when you post it as a project. Very nice work on this.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

Woodbridge said:


> *A Seat with Some Curves*
> 
> The Italian 16th century Sgabello had a flat seat. They were used as hallway chairs. If the patron of the house wanted you to stay you were invited in. If not, they didn't want you to get too comfortable and stay too long.
> 
> ...


The question is, does she fit? If not, send her to me and keep the beautiful chair for yourself … that, to me, is exceptional work with outstanding wood, work, and appearance!


----------



## kiefer (Feb 5, 2011)

Woodbridge said:


> *A Seat with Some Curves*
> 
> The Italian 16th century Sgabello had a flat seat. They were used as hallway chairs. If the patron of the house wanted you to stay you were invited in. If not, they didn't want you to get too comfortable and stay too long.
> 
> ...


I see the model is a great inspiration .
Now that I see the colour combination I have second thoughts but maybe a little experimenting with staining the legs ,perhaps a darker stain would work to give some contrast .
The seat turned out exceptional and once the back leg joint is finished everything should flow together.

Klaus


----------



## johnhutchinson (Dec 9, 2013)

Woodbridge said:


> *A Seat with Some Curves*
> 
> The Italian 16th century Sgabello had a flat seat. They were used as hallway chairs. If the patron of the house wanted you to stay you were invited in. If not, they didn't want you to get too comfortable and stay too long.
> 
> ...


Just remember that there's nothing wrong with a little color in an accent chair.


----------



## Woodbridge (Oct 12, 2011)

*Creating the marquetry panel - version 1*

I've taken a few marquetry seminars at Lee Valley and found it quite interesting. I want to incorporate marquetry into more of my future projects.
This would be my first solo marquetry attempt.

I searched the internet for a picture of a trabocchi that I liked.










Then I elongated it to match the shape of the oar and used the pastel feature on photoshop to create the elongated version. 









Next I copied a simplified version of the picture onto some tracing paper and used carbon paper to draw the pattern onto my veneers. I also made a few changes to the picture. I worked from the back of the image to the front, cutting out the farthest pieces first.










I feel I cheated a little bit by using blue dyed veneer for the sky and white dyed veneer for the clouds. That was not my original intention, but when I saw the veneer at my local Lee Valley I decided to go that route. I'm having second thoughts about that decision,










I cut the pattern using a fret saw and 4/0 blade using what I believe (from the books I was consulting) the double bevel method. I cut in a counter clockwise direction with the blade tilted in slightly, with the field on top and the insert on the bottom. I was amazed by the ability to cut very tiny pieces with good accuracy using this small blade. I only broke about eight blades for the whole picture.










The final picture was bordered in walnut and laminated to two other pieces of veneer with the grain crossed. It is a little more cartoonish looking than I would have preferred. I would have liked to have the rope look a little finer and need to search out a proper method to do this.










The chair itself is looking very good and in all honesty I am not happy with the marquetry result. I'm resisting applying the panel to the chair back. I think I will take a step back and try another version.

Any advice and suggestions are very much appreciated. Looking at the picture what type of woods would you recommend for the sky? As well what is the best way to do fine stringing to recreate rope? What would you recommend to get a more realistic (less cartoon like) look?


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Woodbridge said:


> *Creating the marquetry panel - version 1*
> 
> I've taken a few marquetry seminars at Lee Valley and found it quite interesting. I want to incorporate marquetry into more of my future projects.
> This would be my first solo marquetry attempt.
> ...


Peter,

I think the clouds are not consistent with your original picture. That may be more like what your think a cloud should be? I might suggest Betty Edwards suggestions of looking in a mirror and another is making the artwork upside down to give more reliance to positive and negative spaces.

On the other hand…Really nice for doing it totally by eye and hand! I'm pretty sure your worst will be my best. LOL!


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

Woodbridge said:


> *Creating the marquetry panel - version 1*
> 
> I've taken a few marquetry seminars at Lee Valley and found it quite interesting. I want to incorporate marquetry into more of my future projects.
> This would be my first solo marquetry attempt.
> ...


The marquetry isn't bad Peter but I know what you mean. When you don't feel good about it you can't really get by that.
To get finer ropes, just use a saw cut. It's called an engraving line because fine lines like veins in leaves were often engraved in brass or pewter elements. In wood the same effect can be achieved with a fine saw cut filled with a dark mastic.
I really like your subject photo and you've done a nice job of isolating the elements you want to use. The shading looks OK too but if you don't like it, you should re-do it. You don't want to regret it every time you look at this lovely chair.


----------



## J123 (Dec 29, 2011)

Woodbridge said:


> *Creating the marquetry panel - version 1*
> 
> I've taken a few marquetry seminars at Lee Valley and found it quite interesting. I want to incorporate marquetry into more of my future projects.
> This would be my first solo marquetry attempt.
> ...


if you don't like it you could always put it in a nice nautical frame and sell it on etsy. It looks good, honestly, and I'm sure someone would snatch it up.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Woodbridge said:


> *Creating the marquetry panel - version 1*
> 
> I've taken a few marquetry seminars at Lee Valley and found it quite interesting. I want to incorporate marquetry into more of my future projects.
> This would be my first solo marquetry attempt.
> ...


Your marquetry looks very nice to me Peter, and you did a great job with the fret saw. I also chose dyed blue for the sky on my current marquetry and I also somewhat regretted it, but at least it gives a very nice contrast with the other parts of the picture. I'm sure that like you I won't be entirely satisfied with my marquetry either, but others will not be so critical and I think you have done a lot of good work on yours.

I agree with Paul that if there are parts that you are especially unhappy with, then you should change those parts out to satisfy yourself.


----------



## Woodbridge (Oct 12, 2011)

*Marquetry Panel - Take Two*

You can probably guess, given the time lapse between this post and my last one, that following the decision to redo the parquetry panel I did loose a bit of momentum on this project.

However, I did cut a second marquetry panel and I am back on track.

I made a few changes from the first version. I adjusted the size to better fit the top of the oar. One of the things I did not like about the first version was my choice to use dyed blue veneer for the sky and the cartoon like clouds. This time I choose natural wood colours and I like this much better. I decided not to add the rope. Finally I framed the picture with a thin walnut border. The edges of the panel are oak veneer to match the oak oar. Here is the new panel along side the picture I based it on.










I'm much happier with this version and I feel the colour choices compliment the chair much better than version one.

On to final assembly of the legs to the seat and glueing the veneer panel to the back.

Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## BasementChip (Sep 8, 2014)

Woodbridge said:


> *Marquetry Panel - Take Two*
> 
> You can probably guess, given the time lapse between this post and my last one, that following the decision to redo the parquetry panel I did loose a bit of momentum on this project.
> 
> ...


The right hand picture is fine - but rather decorative/poster like. The new one with wood colours is very appealing, with something of a Japanese flavour to it - oriental anyway.

Keith


----------



## johnhutchinson (Dec 9, 2013)

Woodbridge said:


> *Marquetry Panel - Take Two*
> 
> You can probably guess, given the time lapse between this post and my last one, that following the decision to redo the parquetry panel I did loose a bit of momentum on this project.
> 
> ...


WOW !!! Love the "waves" in the water. Your attention to detail is amazing.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Woodbridge said:


> *Marquetry Panel - Take Two*
> 
> You can probably guess, given the time lapse between this post and my last one, that following the decision to redo the parquetry panel I did loose a bit of momentum on this project.
> 
> ...


Peter,

I'm sticking with the clouds! LOL! This time you got the feel of it! Great piece! Congratulations!


----------



## decoustudio (May 4, 2006)

Woodbridge said:


> *Marquetry Panel - Take Two*
> 
> You can probably guess, given the time lapse between this post and my last one, that following the decision to redo the parquetry panel I did loose a bit of momentum on this project.
> 
> ...


amazing Peter, carving, marquetry, original designs, story telling. In a world filled with plastic, osb board, laser engraving, CNC carving, and 3-D printers, it's so nice to see someone work with their hands. You are the Man!


----------



## kiefer (Feb 5, 2011)

Woodbridge said:


> *Marquetry Panel - Take Two*
> 
> You can probably guess, given the time lapse between this post and my last one, that following the decision to redo the parquetry panel I did loose a bit of momentum on this project.
> 
> ...


That looks good but the problem with creating an item is that we always find a way to criticise some little detail or question the the whole .
I liked the first version as well and the only way I will be able to to pick a preference is seeing the complete chair .
I hope you find the solution to your liking and I am sure we all will be impressed with the final result .

Take care 
Klaus


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

Woodbridge said:


> *Marquetry Panel - Take Two*
> 
> You can probably guess, given the time lapse between this post and my last one, that following the decision to redo the parquetry panel I did loose a bit of momentum on this project.
> 
> ...


I'm glad you re-did the marquetry Peter, not because it wasn't good enough but because it wasn't good enough for you. We have to be able to love our work before we can ask others to love it. Bravo!

This time it is special and it is easy to see the things you learned from the first run. The chair will be very special.

Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Woodbridge said:


> *Marquetry Panel - Take Two*
> 
> You can probably guess, given the time lapse between this post and my last one, that following the decision to redo the parquetry panel I did loose a bit of momentum on this project.
> 
> ...


WOW! is right! I really like the simplification of the scene in this version. You are really doing justice to this future heirloom.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Woodbridge said:


> *Marquetry Panel - Take Two*
> 
> You can probably guess, given the time lapse between this post and my last one, that following the decision to redo the parquetry panel I did loose a bit of momentum on this project.
> 
> ...


This came out super nice Peter. I liked the first one, but when I went back to compare I was amazed at the difference. Sometimes what is left out of a marquetry is just as important as what is included and you struck the right balance with this one. It looks so natural now with the different colors too. I love how you did the water and the shadow. I always respect a craftsman who is willing to go the extra mile like you did here to get the desired result.


----------



## MNedman (Dec 1, 2007)

Woodbridge said:


> *Marquetry Panel - Take Two*
> 
> You can probably guess, given the time lapse between this post and my last one, that following the decision to redo the parquetry panel I did loose a bit of momentum on this project.
> 
> ...


Bravo Peter! I am late to the party but have read this series with interest. Your concept and execution of the chair design are excellent. I also prefer your second marquetry execution especially how you reoriented the shadow in the water. I would probably have simplified the clouds even more but you captured the essence of the scene well. Can't wait to see the next step


----------



## Woodbridge (Oct 12, 2011)

Woodbridge said:


> *Marquetry Panel - Take Two*
> 
> You can probably guess, given the time lapse between this post and my last one, that following the decision to redo the parquetry panel I did loose a bit of momentum on this project.
> 
> ...


Thanks everyone for your interest, kind comments and encouragement. They are very much appreciated.


----------



## jm82435 (Feb 26, 2008)

Woodbridge said:


> *Marquetry Panel - Take Two*
> 
> You can probably guess, given the time lapse between this post and my last one, that following the decision to redo the parquetry panel I did loose a bit of momentum on this project.
> 
> ...


I can't wait to see it all come together. 
This is going to be amazing.
Amen Mark.


----------



## Woodbridge (Oct 12, 2011)

*Shaping and Final Assembly - Almost Done.*

I have been making good progress the last day or so finishing up the chair. Once I got past redoing the marquetry panel the momentum picked up.

This will be the last update on the Sgabello di Fossacesia prior to posting the final project (hopefully early next week).

The budget light boxes ordered from Amazon arrived yesterday and I'm looking forward to using them when I photograph the finished chair. We'll see if it makes a difference compared to the halogen work lights that I have used up until now.

To finish up the chair I needed to shape the back leg joint. I did most of this by hand with rasps although I did use a power carver for the tight curves near the seat. Here are before and after shots.



















I shaped the tenons on the front legs using Lee Valley's 5/8" tenon cutter. It is like a big pencil sharpener. I used a corresponding reamer to ream out the tapered holes in the seat. I didn't quite get the angles to match up exactly on both sides. They are close but not perfect. When I do this again I will chuck the reamer into a brace and do it by hand rather than with a power drill.

I cut slots into the top of the leg tenons, glued and wedged the legs into the seat.










With a chisel and block plane I cut away some of the chair back to match the thickness of the marquetry panel. That way when installed the panel will be flush with the surface of the back. Finally I attached the marquetry panel to the seat back with white glue and lots of clamps. The purist in me thinks that I should be doing this with hide glue. Maybe next time.










And finally I've glued up, screwed and clamped the leg seat joint.










Tomorrow I'll do some final scraping and sanding and decide what kind of finish to put on the chair.

Thanks for coming along with me on this project and visiting this little town on the Adriatic coast of Italy .



















Your comments and encouragement along the way was very much appreciated.


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

Woodbridge said:


> *Shaping and Final Assembly - Almost Done.*
> 
> I have been making good progress the last day or so finishing up the chair. Once I got past redoing the marquetry panel the momentum picked up.
> 
> ...


Peter,

It's been interesting following your progress. You've turned that oar into a family heirloom.

L/W


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Woodbridge said:


> *Shaping and Final Assembly - Almost Done.*
> 
> I have been making good progress the last day or so finishing up the chair. Once I got past redoing the marquetry panel the momentum picked up.
> 
> ...


Amazing project Peter with so many interesting elements. I can't wait to see the finished project. Based on what we've seen so far I know it will be beautiful and unique.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Woodbridge said:


> *Shaping and Final Assembly - Almost Done.*
> 
> I have been making good progress the last day or so finishing up the chair. Once I got past redoing the marquetry panel the momentum picked up.
> 
> ...


The seat joinery is impressive as is the grain on the seat itself! Really looking forward to the reveal. Thank you, Pete, for inviting us to watch it be built!


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

Woodbridge said:


> *Shaping and Final Assembly - Almost Done.*
> 
> I have been making good progress the last day or so finishing up the chair. Once I got past redoing the marquetry panel the momentum picked up.
> 
> ...


im very excited as i look at the wood used, seeing the seat and the joinery makes me drool, i know you will pick the right finish for this, i was thinking that 3 heavy coats of polyurethane would be perfect LOL..just kidding…...i know it will look gorgeous, cant wait to see it.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Woodbridge said:


> *Shaping and Final Assembly - Almost Done.*
> 
> I have been making good progress the last day or so finishing up the chair. Once I got past redoing the marquetry panel the momentum picked up.
> 
> ...


This is going to be a very special project. You are doing a great job.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

Woodbridge said:


> *Shaping and Final Assembly - Almost Done.*
> 
> I have been making good progress the last day or so finishing up the chair. Once I got past redoing the marquetry panel the momentum picked up.
> 
> ...


Just perfect.
I await the unveiling…..... Meraviglioso!


----------



## johnhutchinson (Dec 9, 2013)

Woodbridge said:


> *Shaping and Final Assembly - Almost Done.*
> 
> I have been making good progress the last day or so finishing up the chair. Once I got past redoing the marquetry panel the momentum picked up.
> 
> ...


Amazing journey !!! Definitely worth the wait.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Woodbridge said:


> *Shaping and Final Assembly - Almost Done.*
> 
> I have been making good progress the last day or so finishing up the chair. Once I got past redoing the marquetry panel the momentum picked up.
> 
> ...


Peter,

I'm late for the party. Been trying to take advantage of weather to finish outside second story off the ladder projects.

Looks like you are having fun! The chair will have your touch of human imperfection. No machine can do that. LOL!

I'm looking forward to another of your master works. I'd like to see the final blog chapter when you post your chair. (When the story comes to and end and a new one begins.)


----------



## kiefer (Feb 5, 2011)

Woodbridge said:


> *Shaping and Final Assembly - Almost Done.*
> 
> I have been making good progress the last day or so finishing up the chair. Once I got past redoing the marquetry panel the momentum picked up.
> 
> ...


Looking more and more like a finished project and I love the seat shape and grain.
Now I am waiting for the home run .
The scenery pictures also are a treat .

Klaus


----------



## Woodbridge (Oct 12, 2011)

*Here is the finished chair*

For those of you who have been following along with me as I built this chair I hope the final product meets up with your expectations. You can find the completed chair here.

Thanks again to all of you for your comments and encouragement.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

Woodbridge said:


> *Here is the finished chair*
> 
> For those of you who have been following along with me as I built this chair I hope the final product meets up with your expectations. You can find the completed chair here.
> 
> Thanks again to all of you for your comments and encouragement.


i found it, i mused over its beauty and i smiled with all of its charm and hard work, thanks peter for sharing this, its been a wonderful learning experience , well worth the wait and inspiring.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

Woodbridge said:


> *Here is the finished chair*
> 
> For those of you who have been following along with me as I built this chair I hope the final product meets up with your expectations. You can find the completed chair here.
> 
> Thanks again to all of you for your comments and encouragement.


Thanks Peter.
It more than met my expectations. It blew me away.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Woodbridge said:


> *Here is the finished chair*
> 
> For those of you who have been following along with me as I built this chair I hope the final product meets up with your expectations. You can find the completed chair here.
> 
> Thanks again to all of you for your comments and encouragement.


Peter,

I really appreciated your creative process. Big Smile!


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Woodbridge said:


> *Here is the finished chair*
> 
> For those of you who have been following along with me as I built this chair I hope the final product meets up with your expectations. You can find the completed chair here.
> 
> Thanks again to all of you for your comments and encouragement.


This was a most enjoyable blog! Thanks for sharing!


----------

